

Registrations open for new .tel domain - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/03/Registrations_open_for_tel_domain_1.html

======
omarchowdhury
It's really only for those with trademarks that can afford to pay the large
initial fees every year. They know if they release it to the general public,
there would a huge rush of people getting many valuable domains, and not
giving the .tel operators the same revenue the big companies can afford.

Great cash for them.

------
auntjemima
ohdo.tel, showand.tel, dontaskdont.tel

